# Anybody getting bad lids with Ball Jars



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Had a bunch of failures and found the lids were bent and had part of the seal non existent. started checking new jars. so far I got about 22 bad lids


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

It's my understanding from others that the new "style" Ball lids (the silver ones) will bend if you look at the wrong and the sealing material is much thinner then on the old lids. Guess the company figueres to save a few million at the cost of OUR canned goods by making the lids from cheaper materials and cut corners. Really time to invest in the Tattler re-uable lids which so far have worked for me 3 times.


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

Glad you guys said something...I started to buy some but then decided to get the other kind. Canning is hard enough without dealing with bad lids!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

No problems whatsoever here. Are you sure they weren't damaged in shipping or handling at the store? I would contact ball and explain that a large number of lids you purchased were bent outside of your control. They may just send you some coupons to compensate you for the trouble.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

goatlady said:


> It's my understanding from others that the new "style" Ball lids (the silver ones) will bend if you look at the wrong and the sealing material is much thinner then on the old lids. Guess the company figueres to save a few million at the cost of OUR canned goods by making the lids from cheaper materials and cut corners. Really time to invest in the Tattler re-uable lids which so far have worked for me 3 times.



THese are the heavier brass ones. There is something wrrong in the way they were manufactured. Like something took a tiny square bite out of them.
Gonna do the tattler thing this winter. Didn't have time and money this year.

Lucky I had extra lids on hand. More pain than expense


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

We had this happen last year. It was only with one box though. I contacted the company and they sent me a coupon for a free box of lids. 

I bet if you contact them, they will make it right. It does take a while to hear back from them though.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

One of the brass colered ones I used last night, buckled, but it did still seal. It was just waterbath Dilly Beans. I 've had it happen with the pressure caner, but WB -that's some wimpy metal.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm just starting canning this year so I will keep an eye out in my lids. Perhaps it would be a good idea to complain to the company, maybe even send some pictures and tell them about how much money you lost when the lids didn't seal right. The Ball company is advertising their jars and lids, which means they are in a campaign to sell more of their product. I would think they need to know if they made them too cheap to do well. It's bad PR.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree that replacing the lids is not enough. If you lose the content, especially later, you have suffered more than just the cost of the lids.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

No problems with new jars/lids here this year at all. Just picked up three more cases of Ball pints this morning. I'm looking at a Tattler purchase later this year also, which will be a chunk of change but that's the way it goes.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I haven't had any problems with Ball lids yet. And I have been using the newer silver ones too. 

About the Tattler lids, does that rubber gasket cause the food to smell like rubber? I won 4 dozen in a contest and have been worried about using them. I put them in the container with my other lids and when I opened it, all I could smell was that rubber smell. I hate to test them on real food. I think someone on here somewhere mentioned that rubber smell in their canned food.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

katlupe said:


> I haven't had any problems with Ball lids yet. And I have been using the newer silver ones too.
> 
> About the Tattler lids, does that rubber gasket cause the food to smell like rubber? I won 4 dozen in a contest and have been worried about using them. I put them in the container with my other lids and when I opened it, all I could smell was that rubber smell. I hate to test them on real food. I think someone on here somewhere mentioned that rubber smell in their canned food.


that was Suitcase Sally, and I have been holding off for the same reason. Sally is a very experienced canner, and I value her opinion


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Personally, even though I've not had any trouble with even the new ball lids, I'd LOVE to stock a whole bunch of Weck jars. Unfortunately, I've yet to win the lottery.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I emailed Ball last year when I got a new case of jars and one had a big air bubble right in the rim. They sent me a coupon for two dollars off of a case of jars. It did take several months to hear back from them. 

Definately let them know that you have been having problems, they should compensate you in some way.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I just used my two cases of brand new Ball jars and lids so we'll see how they do. I will tell you, they are definitely making them cheaper and lighter now! I used some old brassy Kerr flats today from eons ago somebody gave me, and the difference is huge. We'll, see I guess.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been debating as to buying a case of the Ball lids as I can get them for $1.25 each if I buy by the case. This is at a feed store that also stocks a few other products. They are in a area with lots of Amish so they sell LOTS of lids. I found out yesterday I can also get the Golden Harvest lids for $1.25 at Dollar General and of course I wouldn't have to buy a case. Sill haven't decided but now I'm a bit worried over the comments about the Ball lids.


----------



## Pink1 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have also had trouble with the ball lids. Only when I water bath can - the lid buckles or puckers. They seem to seal but I have replaced the lid and re-canned the food. It did this on several jars in each of 2 batches. I wonder if it was because I lost track of the time and went past the 10 minute time requirement?


----------

